# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  'Εχει βοηθήσει η εφαρμογή του ISM Code στη μείωση των Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων?

## Petros

Χωρις φοβο και παθος. Εγω ψηφιζω ναι απο στατιστικα στοιχεια που εχω δει.

----------


## joyce

Kalimera!!

Egw afto pou exw na pw einai oti mporei na exei voithisei se kapoio pososto to ISM stin meiwsi atixymatwn alla oxi oso tha'prepe.
Par'olo tin ypoxrewtiki efarmogi tou Kwdika apo to 1997 proswpika pistevw oti o kosmos (kyriws plirwmata) eksakolouthei kai eite den enimerwnontai oso prepei (apo antistoixa seminaria i apo tis idies tis etaireies) eite den endiaferontai kai toso gia ti swsti efarmogi tou kwdika. 
Asxoloumai me to ISM sxedon apo to ksekinima tou ki apo proswpiki empeiria exw na pw oti oi kalyteroi efarmostes tou kwdika einai oi Oukranoi kai oi xeiroteroi einai oi Ellines (lypamai pou to lew).
Vlepete loipon oti prwto provlima pou antimetwpizetai einai i ethnikotita tou naytikou.
Sti synexeia o IMO dinei perissoteri simasia sto Safety, eksou kai o kainourgios kwdikas ISPS opou einai safws kai pio afstiros logw tis prwtis protaireotitas (Asfaleia). Ta perissotera kai pio sovara deficiencies einai ISPS themata para ISM. Akoma kai stis apantiseis pou stelnoume se SOLAS Drills otan symetexoume ws grafeio, to prwto pragma pou grafoume einai "SAFETY FIRST".
Oso gia ti xartoura... eimai ap'aftes pou prosefxontai n'apallagoun kapoia mera alla ......mallon tha'xw parei syntaksi mexri tote. :Sad:

----------


## cortomaltese

Φιλε μου η λυση ειναι μια και μονο και την επαναλαμβανω αν και ειμαι σε ολα τα αλλα κατα τους ...USCG και μονο. Οταν ξερεις οτι οπου και να πας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να την κανεις γαργαρα αλλα πρεπει να εισαι τελειος παντου, τοτε το προβλημα λυνεται πριν καν δημιουργηθει και ειμαστε ολοι ωραιοι. Ο ISM σαν ιδεα ειναι καλος αλλα θελει το αντιβαρο του, αυτο που προειπα καθως και αμεση μειωση του ογκου των χαρτιων ή αν ειναι τοσο αναγκαια ολα τα αυτα - που πολυ αμφιβαλω- και αλλο κοσμο στα βαπορια για να τα γραφει. Και μην αμφιβαλεις καθολου οτι τα μηνυματα τα εχουν λαβει αυτοι που πρεπει, κανουν ομως τον κινεζο για να δουνε ποσο μπορουν να το τραβηξουν μεχρι να ρεταρουμε εντελως, τοτε θα δεις αλλαγες δραστικες ή προς το καλύτερο για μας ή για αυτους. 
Οσο για τα ατυχηματα δεν νομιζω οτι απο καπου επισημα μειωθηκαν λογω του κωδικα, και επισης αναλογισου ποσο αυξανεται ο παγκοσμιος στολος σε τοναζ και αριθμο πλοιων και μετα ας κανουμε τα ποσοστα των στατιστικων αριθμους για να δουμε την αληθεια
__________________

----------


## Kyriakos

> Φιλε μου η λυση ειναι μια και μονο και την επαναλαμβανω αν και ειμαι σε ολα τα αλλα κατα τους ...USCG και μονο. 
> ....
> Οσο για τα ατυχηματα δεν νομιζω οτι απο καπου επισημα μειωθηκαν λογω του κωδικα, και επισης αναλογισου ποσο αυξανεται ο παγκοσμιος στολος σε τοναζ και αριθμο πλοιων και μετα ας κανουμε τα ποσοστα των στατιστικων αριθμους για να δουμε την αληθεια


Η λύση δηλαδή είναι συνεχείς επιθεωρήσεις, από όλους για όλα? νομίζω οτί ήδη έχει καταντήσει αηδία η κατάσταση....

Το "κακό" με τα ατυχήματα, είναι οτί δεν μπορείς να έχεις στοιχεία για ατυχήματα που ΔΕΝ έγιναν, παρά μόνο για αυτά που έγιναν, και θα είχαν αποφευχθεί με την σωστή εφαρμογή των διαδικασιών (... και όχι μόνο ISM).

----------


## Petros

Κατι σε Near Miss Reports μου θυμιζεις...

----------


## cortomaltese

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να γινονται παραπανω επιθεωρησεις, αυτες που γινονται ειναι υπεραρκετες αρκει να γινονται σωστα και σοβαρα και οχι καφενεια. Φαντασου οτι ενα βαπορι ξερει εκ των προτερων οτι οπου και να παει δεν μπορει να την κανει κατσικα αλλα θα το τσακοσουν, το εχεις σαν γραφειο στην πενα ή οχι? Ειναι το βαπορι στην πενα ή οχι, αν λοιπον υπαρχει και ενα παγκσμιο αρχειο με κλιμακες και βαθμολογια οπως του CG ή PARIS MOU και ειναι παγκοσμιο και σου λεει οτι μετα απο 5 συνεχεις επιθεωρησεις σε ενα χρονο θα σε λασκαρουνε αλλα θα μπορουν να σε τσεκαρουν οποτε θελουν μια φορα το χρονο (κατι σαν τις ντιρεκτιβες της Ε.Ε) δεν θα το εχεισς χαρτι και δεν θα αφηνεις τιποτα ανοιχτο?

----------


## Nikola

Καταρχας πρεπει να αναφερω οτι επειδη μπηκα στο ναυτικο αππαγγελμα το 2000 δεν προλαβα την προ ISM εποχη. παντως απο προσοπικη εμπειρια βλεπω οτι ενας κωδικας οπως αυτος μπορει να προσφερει πολυ θετικα στην ασφαλεια των πλοιων. πρωτον, πριν την εφαρμογη του αναποκειντο στην θεληση ναυτικων και εταιρειας η οποια τηρηση καποιων στανταρ ασφαλειας , τωρα φυσικα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα. μαλιστα αν παρουμε υποψιν και το νεο κωδικα που προωθηται απο τις πετρελαικες για τα δ/ξ-που κινηται στην σωστη κατευθυνση για την μειωση της "χαρτουρας"- το θεμα της ασφαλειας περνα σε αλλα επιπεδα. Το βασικο ζητουμενο ειναι να αποκτησουν (ναυτικοι και εταιρειες) μια "νοοτροπια" βαθια ριζωμενη στην σκεψη. και ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να μην χρειαζονται ολες αυτες οι επιθεωρησεις. γιατι ολοι θα ξερουν το κοστος της μη συμμορφωσης. μεχρι τοτε ομως οι επιθεωρησεις ειναι ο μονος τροπος που μας αναγκαζει ολους να συμμορφωνομαστε. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν να βρεθουν τροποι εξορθολογισμου των επιθεωρησεων αυτων αλλα και των επιθεωρητων. ισως η καθιερωση καποιων στανταρ σχετικα με τις επιθεωρησεις και καλυτερη εκπαιδευση-ενημερωση ολων πανω στα θεματα ασφαλειας.

----------


## gvaggelas

Θεωρώ ότι ο ISM ως ένα βαθμό βοήθησε στην  μείωση των ατυχημάτων. Αλλά το ζητούμενο είναι η φιλοσοφία της ίδιας της εταιρείας που εφαρμόζει τον ISM, να επιβάλλει την τήρηση των άρθρων του κώδικα, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι απλά μία χαρτούρα η οποία πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί.

----------


## Petros

> Καταρχας πρεπει να αναφερω οτι επειδη μπηκα στο ναυτικο αππαγγελμα το 2000 δεν προλαβα την προ ISM εποχη. παντως απο προσοπικη εμπειρια βλεπω οτι ενας κωδικας οπως αυτος μπορει να προσφερει πολυ θετικα στην ασφαλεια των πλοιων. πρωτον, πριν την εφαρμογη του αναποκειντο στην θεληση ναυτικων και εταιρειας η οποια τηρηση καποιων στανταρ ασφαλειας , τωρα φυσικα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα. μαλιστα αν παρουμε υποψιν και το νεο κωδικα που προωθηται απο τις πετρελαικες για τα δ/ξ-που κινηται στην σωστη κατευθυνση για την μειωση της "χαρτουρας"- το θεμα της ασφαλειας περνα σε αλλα επιπεδα. Το βασικο ζητουμενο ειναι να αποκτησουν (ναυτικοι και εταιρειες) μια "νοοτροπια" βαθια ριζωμενη στην σκεψη. και ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να μην χρειαζονται ολες αυτες οι επιθεωρησεις. γιατι ολοι θα ξερουν το κοστος της μη συμμορφωσης. μεχρι τοτε ομως οι επιθεωρησεις ειναι ο μονος τροπος που μας αναγκαζει ολους να συμμορφωνομαστε. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν να βρεθουν τροποι εξορθολογισμου των επιθεωρησεων αυτων αλλα και των επιθεωρητων. ισως η καθιερωση καποιων στανταρ σχετικα με τις επιθεωρησεις και καλυτερη εκπαιδευση-ενημερωση ολων πανω στα θεματα ασφαλειας.


Αναφερεσαι στο TMSA περι δεξαμενοπλοιων απο ο,τι καταλαβα. Υπαρχει σχετικη ενοτητα αλλα επειδη ταιριαζει κανω την ερωτηση εδω: Πιστευετε οτι με το  TMSA θα μειωθει η γραφειοκρατια ή θα γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα?

Οσο για τον ISM, οτι επιδεχεται πολλες βελτιωσεις ειναι γεγονος αλλα ειναι μια καλη βαση η οποια ελπιζουμε να βελτιωνεται με τα χρονια.

----------


## Nikola

> Θεωρώ ότι ο ISM ως ένα βαθμό βοήθησε στην μείωση των ατυχημάτων. Αλλά το ζητούμενο είναι η φιλοσοφία της ίδιας της εταιρείας που εφαρμόζει τον ISM, να επιβάλλει την τήρηση των άρθρων του κώδικα, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι απλά μία χαρτούρα η οποία πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί.


Εγω παντως θα προχωρησω λιγο ακομη, κατα την γνωμη μου το πιο σημαντικο ειναι η φιλοσοφια του ευτυτερου ναυτιλιακου χωρου που δρα η καθε εταιρεια. Ειτε σε εθνικο επιπεδο ( τουλαχιστον για την ελληνικη ναυτιλια, το μεγεθος της  επιτρεπει να εχει την δικη της ξεχωριστη και ως ενα σημειο αυτονομη πολιτικη 'η αν θελετε φιλοσοφια) ειτε σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο. Φυσικα ειναι σημαντικος ο τροπος προσεγγισης των στελεχων καθε ναυτιλιακης επιχειρησης στο θεμα, αλλα η οποια μεμονωμενη πρωτοβουλια δεν εχει πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας σε ενα εχθρικο περιβαλλον. Και επισης πιστευω οτι τα πλεον καταλληλα μεσα για να προωθηθει κατι τετοιο ειναι τα συλλογικα οργανα(Ε.Ε.Ε.,Ε.Ε., Υ.Ε.Ν. κτλ)

----------


## Nikola

> Αναφερεσαι στο TMSA περι δεξαμενοπλοιων απο ο,τι καταλαβα. Υπαρχει σχετικη ενοτητα αλλα επειδη ταιριαζει κανω την ερωτηση εδω: Πιστευετε οτι με το TMSA θα μειωθει η γραφειοκρατια ή θα γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα?
> 
> Οσο για τον ISM, οτι επιδεχεται πολλες βελτιωσεις ειναι γεγονος αλλα ειναι μια καλη βαση η οποια ελπιζουμε να βελτιωνεται με τα χρονια.


 Σωστο!!! Κατα την γνωμη μου το TMSA κινηται προς την σωστη κατευθυνση, αλλα για να το κρινουμε πρεπει να εφαρμοστει στην πραξη. Απο την πρωτη εντυπωση που εχω ειναι οτι σαφως και θα αυξηθει η χαρτουρα στην εταιρεια. αλλα... το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα φορτου εργασιας λογω ISM παρατηρηται πανω στα πλοια (λογω μικρου αριθμου εργαζομενων, παρεμβολης με αλλα καθηκοντα κτλ). To TMSA δειχνει να το αντιλαμβανεται αυτο και προσπαθει να βελτιωσει ακομα παραπανω το επιπεδο διαχειρησης μετατοπιζοντας το φορτο εργασιας στα γραφεια οπου ειναι πιο ευκολο να το διαχειριστεις και να πετυχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Michael

> Εγω παντως θα προχωρησω λιγο ακομη, κατα την γνωμη μου το πιο σημαντικο ειναι η φιλοσοφια του ευτυτερου ναυτιλιακου χωρου που δρα η καθε εταιρεια. Ειτε σε εθνικο επιπεδο ( τουλαχιστον για την ελληνικη ναυτιλια, το μεγεθος της επιτρεπει να εχει την δικη της ξεχωριστη και ως ενα σημειο αυτονομη πολιτικη 'η αν θελετε φιλοσοφια) ειτε σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο. Φυσικα ειναι σημαντικος ο τροπος προσεγγισης των στελεχων καθε ναυτιλιακης επιχειρησης στο θεμα, αλλα η οποια μεμονωμενη πρωτοβουλια δεν εχει πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας σε ενα εχθρικο περιβαλλον. Και επισης πιστευω οτι τα πλεον καταλληλα μεσα για να προωθηθει κατι τετοιο ειναι τα συλλογικα οργανα(Ε.Ε.Ε.,Ε.Ε., Υ.Ε.Ν. κτλ)


Αν μιλάμε για ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία το περιβάλλον είναι εξ ορισμού παγκόσμιο. Νομίζω πως αυτό πρέπει να είναι αυτονόητο, και λέω "πρέπει" διότι δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται να είναι πάντα αυτονόητο για όλους. Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα οι τάσεις της ΕΕ για δημιουργία ιδίων κανονισμών κατα παρέκλιση και παράκαμψη του ΙΜΟ.

----------


## Petros

Τι ειναι αυτο? Καινουργιο κολπο παλι? Δεν το εχω ξανακουσει...

----------


## Michael

> Τι ειναι αυτο? Καινουργιο κολπο παλι? Δεν το εχω ξανακουσει...


"Do you live, my friend, in planet earth?"

Δε νομίζω πως δεν το έχεις  ξανακούσει, απλά ίσως δεν το συνέδεσες νοηματικά ίσως με ό,τι (φαντάζομαι τουλάχιστον) σίγουρα θα ΄χεις ακούσει. Δεν έχεις ακούσει για παράδειγμα για την EUROSOLAS, ERIKA I, II etc; Δεν έχεις ακούσει για την "ποινιοκοποίηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος" και την ποινική ευθύνη από ατυχηματική ρύπανση ανεξαρτήτως βαθμού πταίσματος πέρα από τα όσα προβλέπει ήδη η ΜΑRPOL; Για την προσπάθεια για να κάνει η ευρώπη ό,τι περίπου κάναν οι αμερικάνοι και αυστραλοί δημιουργώντας δικούς της κανονισμούς ανεξάρτητα από την δραστηριότητα του ΙΜΟ;

----------


## Petros

Berdepsa to EE me EEE. dyskoli vdomada.

----------


## emmylito

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΠΟΣΑΦΥΝΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ. ΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟ ISM ΕΠΟΧΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑΝΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ Π.Χ. (ΣΗΜ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1992 ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΟΡΦΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ.). Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΠΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ.... ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ.
ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ISPS ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ISM ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΜΥΛΙΤΟ, ΚΟΙΝΩΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ

----------


## Michael

> ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ISPS ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ISM ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ.


Όσον αφορά θέματα σύγκρουσης του safety με το security επικρατούν τα πρώτα σύμφωνα με ρητή πρόβλεψη που υπάρχει στον ISPS. Δυσκολία ίσως υπάρχει στην ελληνική μετάφραση που είναι μάλλον λίγο ατυχής. Αλλό βέβαια το θέμα του κατα πόσο αυτό είναι ευρέως γνωστό και κατανοητό.

----------


## emmylito

> Όσον αφορά θέματα σύγκρουσης του safety με το security επικρατούν τα πρώτα σύμφωνα με ρητή πρόβλεψη που υπάρχει στον ISPS. Δυσκολία ίσως υπάρχει στην ελληνική μετάφραση που είναι μάλλον λίγο ατυχής. Αλλό βέβαια το θέμα του κατα πόσο αυτό είναι ευρέως γνωστό και κατανοητό.


michael συμφωνω και επαυξανω αλλα μιλαω για την πραξη της τηρησης των κανονισμων κυριως στα παλαιας κατασκευης πλοια π.χ στις πορτες εξοδου απο το ακομοδεσιο προς τα deck... λογοι ασφαλειας επιβαλουν την ανεμποδιστη προσβαση (εξοδο) σε περιπτωση κινδυνου.... λοιπον η πρακτικη που εχει επικρατηση πια ειναι? μηπως κλειδωνω εσωτερικα εαν εχω το κλειδι η τοποθετω εσωτερικο συρτη που ετσι εμποδιζω την προσβαση σε καποιον που θα προσπαθιση να μπει στο ακκομοδεσιο.. σωστα? τελειωσα με τον κωδικα isps... ετσι δεν ειναι?
παμε τωρα στο σεναριο το οποιο ετεθη σε ακτοφυλακη αμερικης και περιμενα την απαντηση.... ειμαι στο αγκυροβολιο π.χ νεας ορλεανης... στο β deck ξεσπαει πυρκαια που αποκλειει αυτοματα την εξοδο στο deck λογω καπνου, ο κοσμος εκενωνει το ακκομοδεσιο και ετοιμαζεται για την κατασβεση... για να μην πολυλογω  η κρισιμη ερωτηση ειναι απο που θα μπω? εφοσον η πορτα εξοδου εχει παραμεινει κλειστη απο μεσα?..... 
παιδια δεν ειναι κουιζ ειναι η πικρη αληθεια εαν το deck δεν εχει σκεπαστο να προσπαθησεις κατασβεση απο κανα φινιστρινι την εβαψες... και σε οσους εχει δωθει η κακη εμπειρια γνωριζουν οτι οι γραφιαδες που θελουν να κανουν νομοθεσιες στα γρηγορα και τσαπατσουλικα δεν τα κανουνε παντα και πολυ σωστα....
για την ιστορια και προς τιμη τους οι ανθρωποι ηλθαν την επομενη... εφεραν και γλυκισματα για τον σκυλο μας και συζητησαμε τις προσπαθιες που γινονται στο θεμα... βεβαια η καταληξη ηταν οτι θα ειναι ολα καλυτερα οταν ανανεοθουν αρκετα οι στολοι.... σε παλιο σκυλο δεν μπορεις να μαθεις νεα κολπα...
ευχαριστω και παλι φιλικα γιωργος ναυτικος

----------


## Mad_k

Εγώ πιστευω πως έχουν πια σταματήσει οι (αυθαιρεσίες) των εταιριών πάνω στα πλοία!

----------


## Petros

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν σταματησει, ομως γινονται σιγουρα πιο δυσκολα.

----------


## Michael

> Εγώ πιστευω πως έχουν πια σταματήσει οι (αυθαιρεσίες) των εταιριών πάνω στα πλοία!


Κι εγώ επίσης πιστεύω πως κάποτε από απλός ναύτης θα γίνω αστροναύτης...!  :Smile: 

Σίγουρα υπάρχει μια τάση περιορισμού τους λόγω των δυσκολιών που προκύπτουν από το θεσμικό πλαίσιο και από τους συχνούς και διάφορους ελέγχους όχι μόνο λόγω του ISM, αλλά και άλλων. Σημαντική είναι και η συμβολή της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στην διενέργεια των ελέγχων. Επίσης και η τήρηση στατιστικών στοιχείων και η σχετική έρευνα και η στοχευμένη διενέργεια επιθεωρήσεων. Σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι και η δημιουργία μιας γενικότερης κουλτούρας σχετικά με την ασφάλεια. Πάντως ακόμα υπάρχει αρκετός δρόμος...

----------


## Petros

Κοιταζοντας και τα αποτελεσματα της ψηφοφοριας οπου κανενας δεν εχει απαντησει οτι ΔΕΝ συνεβαλε ο κωδικας στην μειωση των ναυτικων ατυχηματων, μπορει κανεις να υποθεσει οτι σαν ιδεα ηταν πολυ καλη και χρειαζεται αρκετη βελτιωση στον τροπο εφαρμογης της.

----------


## pablo7

Δεν έχω στατιστικά στοιχεία αλλά πιστεύω οτι ο ISM code όταν δημιουργήθηκε δεν έγινε γιά να τακτοποιήσει τους ''άτακτους'' ναυτικούς αλλά για να υποστηρίξει τη τεράστια βιομηχανία των ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών.
Στη πορεία βελτιώθηκε και συνεχίζει πιστεύω...
Τώρα για τη μείωση ατυχημάτων σίγουρα εχούν μειωθεί αλλά μαλλόν θα πρέπει να είναι παράπλευρος παράγοντας αφού έχουν προκληθεί και αρκετά ατυχήματα εξ αιτίας της γραφειοκρατίας.
Αν ένα φάρμακο σκοτωσει κάποιον το σταματάνε το βελτιώνουν ή το αππορίπτουν για πάντα,για τον κώδικα ISM ο πειραματισμός συνεχίζεται πάνω στα πλοία και τις εταιρίες,ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια νέα ειδικότητα πανώ στο πλοίο που να ασχολείται με τον ISM....


Καλημέρα 
pablo

----------


## Michael

Και αλλοίμονο στα πειραματόζωα.....!

----------


## nik

1) Θεωρώ πως ο ISM έχει συμβάλλει στη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας στη θάλασσα. Όχι μόνος του αλλά με όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέτρα που αφορούν τη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας στη θάλασσα και την αποφυγή της θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης τα οποία έχουν ληφθεί την τελευταία 10ετία.

2) Διαφωνώ με την άποψη που ακούστηκε για την ανάγκη ακραίας αντιμετώπισης κάποιων καταστάσεων όπως δυστυχώς συμβαίνει με τον USGC. Η ποινικοποίηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος τείνει να μεταφέρει το πρόβλημα εκτός των πραγματικών υπεύθυνων ενώ οι μόνοι που είναι χαρούμενοι με την αύξηση των ορίων ευθύνης που "λυσσάει" να προωθήσει η Ε.Ε. είναι οι ασφαλιστικές.

3) Παν μέτρον άριστον. Η σωστή εφαρμογή της Solas (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ISM),της Marpol και κυρίως του port state control (που αποτελεί σημαντικότατο όργανο και μπορεί να συνεισφέρει πολλά), η ασφάλεια στις θάλασσες μπορεί να καταστεί πολύ υψηλή. Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα σήμερα προκύπτουν από την ανεπαρκή εφαρμογή του υπάρχοντος ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου και όχι από την έλλειψη αυτού.

Βασική σημασία πρέπει να δοθεί στην πραγματική και όχι γραφειοκρατική εφαρμοστικότητα του ISM και των λοιπών.

----------


## Petros

Και η λυση? Εκπαιδευση? Αυξηση πληρωματος? Ευρεση πιο ευελικτου αλλα ταυτοχρονα το ιδιο ουσιωδους και αποτελεσματικου συστηματος?

----------


## nik

Τα μέτρα που θα ήθελα να δω εγώ θα ήταν καλύτερη και πληρέστερη εκπαίδευση του πληρώματος, περαιτέρω κίνητρα στους πλοιοκτήτες για τη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας και ΕΠΙΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΩΝ και της αυστηρότητας σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις του port state control, τόσο σε ποσοτό πλοίων που ελέγχονται όσο και στη λειτουργία του θεσμού.

Όσον αφορά την αυστηρότητα του PSC στέκομαι ιδιαίτερα. Έχουν καταντήσει πολλά λιμάνια υποχείριο της νοοτροπίας που έχει επικρατήσει "Δεν θα πάμε στο Ρότερνταμ γιατί θα μας τσακώσει το PSC, θα πάμε όμως στην Αμβέρσα." Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο να συμβαίνει από τα μεμοράντα και είναι το αδύνατο σημειο του θεσμού. Η αντικειμενικότητα στους ελέγχους...

----------


## VERA

ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ....ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΔΙΚΑ.ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΤΗΡΗΣΗ Ο ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΟΟΟΛΥ ΓΡΑΨΙΜΟ... :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Εχεις απαντησει οτι δεν εχει βοηθησει ομως. Εννοεις οτι εχει γινει χειροτερη η κατασταση με τα ατυχηματα, αλλα αν εφαρμοζοταν ο κωδικας σωστα ή υπηρχε μια απλοποιηση τοτε θα ηταν η κατασταση καλυτερη?

----------

